# Perfect "Playboy bunny" lips?



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

I know there were 3 Mac for Playboy lipsticks, but what are the non-LE lipstick/lip varnish/lipglass/etc shades that scream "sex kitten" and look gorgeous with a smokey eye? =)


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 10, 2006)

bambied but i think that was LE 2 not shure
just anything really pale if you put concelor over your lips it will make them look really pale and then just add a light pink shimmery gloss over.


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think it's safe to put concealer or foundation on lips--there are ingrediants in them that aren't safe to ingest.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 10, 2006)

blankety and myth pop into mind


----------



## madkitty (Oct 10, 2006)

i bought this exact look tonight - blankety with underage gloss YAY


----------



## madkitty (Oct 10, 2006)

ok took a couple of piccies for you to show but they look slightly pinkier with a flash - by the way im knackered and feel rough as anything so excuse the unsightly face mess LOL


----------



## Kim. (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_ok took a couple of piccies for you to show but they look slightly pinkier with a flash - by the way im knackered and feel rough as anything so excuse the unsightly face mess LOL









_

 
What did you use on your lips here?


----------



## madkitty (Oct 10, 2006)

mentioned above the pics - blankety and underage gloss


----------



## kimmy (Oct 10, 2006)

if you want the Playboy pink lips:
Bombshell l/s & Underage l/g
Snob l/s & Oyster Girl l/g
Plink! l/s & Pink Lemonade l/g

if you want the general porn star, EXTREMELY nude lips:
Myth l/s & Garden l/g (lustreglass)
Lovedust l/s & C-thru l/g
Tanarama l/s & Snowgirl l/g

you may also want to try out Tongue-in-Chic. Poco Pink and Babied laquers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

Madkitty, your lips look lovely! =)


----------



## lara (Oct 10, 2006)

I've already mentally bookmarked 'Politely Pink' for the next time I work a big hair softcore shoot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://mac.larahill.com/swatch/displ...e.php?pos=-185


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Oct 11, 2006)

i like pink freeze l/s with ciao manhattian l/g for that type of look


----------



## User67 (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't believe nobody suggested Prrr Lipglass?!I think that color is very Playboy! It's Paris Hilton's favorite color, enough said LOL!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 11, 2006)

Mac Hue Lisptick Mac Faux Lipsticks, Mac Pinkarat Lusterglass amd Mac Dreamy Lipgloss these are the ones that I can think of right now.


----------



## user79 (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joseybird* 

 
_I don't think it's safe to put concealer or foundation on lips--there are ingrediants in them that aren't safe to ingest._

 
Hmmm I've never heard about that. That must be one helluva toxic foundation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I often put foundation or concealer on lips to white them out, never gotten sick or anything like that.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 12, 2006)

me neither - I always thought it was good as a lippy base!


----------



## joseybird (Oct 12, 2006)

Nope! And you'll get whatever you put on your lips in your mouth =/ concealer/foundation was *not* made to be ingested.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 12, 2006)

Mac baibed, Mac poco pink laquer. cthru ligplass


----------



## ashley8119 (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I can't believe nobody suggested Prrr Lipglass?!I think that color is very Playboy! It's Paris Hilton's favorite color, enough said LOL!_

 
I agree! I absolutely love Prrr! It's my favorite lipglass, its VERY sexy and VERY sex-kitten.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 21, 2006)

MAC Angel l/s is a pretty close match to the LE Bunny Pink l/s. First, line around your lips, exaggerating the outline just a bit to give that 'full' look (MAC Cedar l/l is good). Cover l/l and lips with l/s. Blend both together with lip brush. Cover lips with a light coat of Prrr l/g, pushing the color all the way to the line of the lips (you want to make sure the l/l is covered-- gives the illusion that that is the real size of your lips). This look was also discussed in another thread about the Playboy Girls Next Door makeup look (I also gave some tips there too). The 'fuller lips' trick came from MUA Alexis Vogel, who has given Pam Anderson and Carmen Elecktra their pouty lips and sexy makeup looks (I have the Alexis Vogel MU DVD which I got some tips from). HTH!


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joseybird* 

 
_Nope! And you'll get whatever you put on your lips in your mouth =/ concealer/foundation was *not* made to be ingested._

 
Nope, but neither is dirt, and how many of us have had a taste of good old mud pie as a kid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I mean it's ok to be careful, but I don't tend to see those things so seriously. I'm sure there's nothing in foundation that could actually poison or make you very ill if you just ingest a small amount from the lips...


----------



## user79 (Nov 23, 2006)

BTW I think 15 Minutes l/s with Slicked Pink lipgelee on top is very Playboy bunny, if you want the extra vavavoom factor, outline the lips with a slightly darker pink lip pencil.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_if you want the Playboy pink lips:....
Snob l/s & Oyster Girl l/g...._

 
Agreed.  That is a good one for current products.  The Zhandra lipstick is still available and very playboy too.

One of my fave pornish combos (if you have these products-all MAC) 
Slightly Off lip liner
Snob lipstick
Pink-a-Dot lip lacquer

It is this rich, creamy and glossy lavendar tinged pink.  So hot!

The ulitimate nude is:

Oak lip liner
Kooky or Tanarama lip stick
C-Thru lip glass


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Nov 25, 2006)

what would work for a darker chick,i think i may b nw45


----------



## mizzTruLe (Nov 26, 2006)

anybody ever watch "the girls next door" on the e channel?? i totally love holly's lipgloss color everytime! ive always wondered what products she uses..i wonder if its MAC? i love the playboy look! dark eyes, nude lips


----------



## mizzTruLe (Nov 26, 2006)

and yes i agree, politely pink is a must have nude color!! its so pretty!


----------

